# Day in Wyoming



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Me and a buddy spent the morning in Wyoming looking for goats, found a quite a few, no definate booners but one that he thinks is right around 80", and one I think is a little shy, Guessing around a 74-76" buck at the most. Im no expert though, post up what you think he would go if you would like, I find this pic decieving judging from one ear to the other.









Video of the same buck





Also found a few deer, no monsters but a great day of scouting around and hangin out in the sagebrush  -


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

NBR,, Pretty good stuff, What unit(s) you looking at. I've hunted lopes in 98 and 62.
I'm max points on lopes, deer and elk. Went for tags this year on 119 deer 31 elk
and 112 lopes with no draw............Have you got tags?


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

We were in 100 and or K, a buddy has a Region K deer tag and a friend of the buddy I was with has the 100 goat tag. I am tagless in wyoming this year, but I usually try for 100 as well for goats and G for deer. Until a few years ago, I had no interest in Goats, but now I never turn down a chance to go look for them, its a good time.

I guess there is always next year for a tag :mrgreen:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

NBR ,, I thought it might be 98 or 100,, You better put in for a tag next year.
2 or 3 PP in those units are guaranteed draws,,fun hunts.


----------



## megadeth79 (Jul 3, 2009)

hey I have a doe tag for unit 100, its gonna be fun! It is an experience you will never forget, first year hunting 100 I usually only hunt 99.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> Me and a buddy spent the morning in Wyoming looking for goats, found a quite a few, no definate booners but one that he thinks is right around 80", and one I think is a little shy, Guessing around a 74-76" buck at the most. Im no expert though, post up what you think he would go if you would like, I find this pic decieving judging from one ear to the other.


I am guessing he scores about 70 as he is reasonably massive, the main measurement of concern. But he is not Booner massive.


----------

